# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Deislamizimi i Shqipërisë - Kushti primar per themelimin e Fesë Shqiptare

## Hyllien

Kjo temë nuk është hapur për Turqit e forumit, por për pjesën që po mendon seriozisht se si ta kthej historinë në binaret e duhura, në binaret e bashkimit të Kishave Katolike dhe Orthodokse sic e la amanet Imzot Gjergj Fishta. Sigurisht këtu, pengesë e madhe bëhet komuniteti islamik por edhe shqiptar. Artikulli është shumë realist dhe pasqyron një të ardhme jo shumë të largët.



*Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ
*
Enigma e madhe e komunizmit fillon që nga simboli i tij, Ylli i kuq.
Ky simbol u adoptua nga Revolucioni Bolshevik në Rusi, për t u bërë
pastaj simbol i komunizmit ndërkombëtar.

Përpjekjet për t ia atribuar Marksit dhe Engelsit janë krejt të kota.
Ylli i kuq u adoptua si simbol pas Revolucionit të Tetorit, madje kohë
më vonë. Është interesante se as Lenini, as Stalini më pas, nuk
parapëlqyen që ta marrin autorësinë e këtij simboli. Arsyeja nuk është
e vështirë që të kuptohet. Ylli me pesë cepa, ndryshe pentagrami,
ishte një simbol djallëzor që në Antikitet. Ai përdorej dhe përdoret
gjerësisht në magjinë e zezë. Gjithashtu ylli me pesë cepa është dhe
një simbol i freemasonerisë. Pse duhej që komunizmi ateist të
adoptonte një simbol mistik, reaksionar në fjalorin komunist? Kjo
tregonte se komunizmi kishte një origjinë të errët, okulte, dhe nuk
ishte ideologji e proletariatit, sikur vetëshpallej.

Më pas u tha se Ylli i kuq simbolizonte pesë kontinentet, kur ato në
fakt qenë gjashtë. Njeriu që kishte përgjegjësinë për adoptimin e
këtij simboli nga bolshevikët ishte çifuti Lev Bronshtajn (Trocki).
Por as ai vetë, më vonë, kur u largua nga Bashkimi Sovjetik si
kundërshtar i Stalinit, nuk tregoi ndonjë entuziazëm për ta marrë
përsipër autorësinë e simbolit të komunizmit ndërkombëtar. Në
Bashkimin Sovjetik u krijua dhe një Urdhër i Yllit të Kuq, në vitet
tridhjetë, që ishte një dekoratë e lartë, por nuk u botua kurrë një
libër për historinë e Yllit të kuq, si simbol. Një gjë është e sigurt.
Ylli i kuq u bë një simbol nën të cilën rreth gjysma e njerëzimit
kaloi vuajtje të tmerrshme në shekullin XX, duke përfshirë dhe
shqiptarët. Ylli i kuq u shndërrua në një simbol të mistikës ateiste,
derisa me të u krijuan regjime të një teokracie të llojit të vet, me
sundimtarë-zota, të
llojit të Stalinit, Enver Hoxhës, Mao Ce Dun etj. Regjimeve totalitare
komuniste u përshtatej simboli i idhujtarisë djallëzore, Ylli i kuq.

Ylli i kuq është vetëm i fundit në radhën e simboleve pagane
djallëzore, që iu janë imponuar shqiptarëve me dhunë. Para tij qenë
simbolet islamike të Gurit të zi dhe Gjysmëhënës. Guri i zi është
objekti më i shenjtë i fesë islame. Ai gjendet në qytetin e Mekës në
tempullin Kaaba. Si tempulli, ashtu dhe Guri i zi, i cili gjendet në
të i përkasin periudhës para Muhametit. Tempulli Kaaba dhe vetë Guri i
zi i përkasin një kulti politeist (pagan) arab dhe mbaheshin si vend i
shenjtë, përkatësisht objekt i shenjtë, që shumë kohë para Muhametit.
Në kohën kur arabët qenë paganë, ata e adhuronin Gurin e zi si një
objekt të shenjtë dhe mendonin se ai ndrynte imazhin e 360 zotave
(meshkuj dhe femra). Në fakt Guri i zi ishte një meteor i rëndomtë.
Kur Muhameti krijoi fenë islame, ai u tregua shumë praktik, si tregtar
që ishte. Derisa ai shpalli me fjalë ndalimin e idhujtarisë, me vepra
i inkorporoi objektet e shenjta të kulteve idhujtare në fenë e re.
Kështu, tempulli pagan i Kaaba në Mekë u bë tempulli më i shenjtë i
Islamit dhe Guri i zi, objekti i shenjtë i fesë islame. Muhameti
shpalli se Kaaba ishte vendi ku Zoti hodhi një gur për t i treguar
Ademit dhe Havasë (Adamit dhe Evës) se ku duhej të ndërtonin tempullin
e parë për të. Sipas tij ky tempull u ndërtua dhe në të u vendos guri
i hedhur nga Zoti, i cili në fillim qe i bardhë, por u nxi se
reflektonte mëkatet e njerëzve. Asgjë e tillë nuk thuhet në
Testamentin e Vjetër. Atje nuk thuhet as ajo që pretendonte Muhameti
se tempulli dhe Guri u zhdukën gjatë Përmbytjes së Madhe, për t u
gjetur më pas nga Ibrahimi (Abrahami), i cili urdhëroi djalin e vet që
të ndërtonte një tempull të ri në atë vend dhe të vendoste në të gurin
e shenjtë. Kështu supozohet që të jetë ndërtuar tempulli i Kaaba. Por,
arkeologjia na thotë se Meka është më hershme se shekulli IV pas
Krishtit, ndërsa Abrahami kishte 2400 jetuar vite para kësaj kohe. Në
të vërtetë adhurimi i gurëve që supozohej se kishin rënë nga qielli
ishte idhujtaria më e përhapur ndër popujt semitikë, duke përfshirë
edhe arabët. Çdo fis arab kishte Kaaba-n e vet, me gurin e vet të
shenjtë. Arabët mund ta pranonin një fe të re më lehtë në rast se ajo
integronte kultet e mëparshme idhujtare. Ky qe sekreti i suksesit të
Muhametit.

Muhameti tregoi një fantazi të madhe për të integruar ritualet
idhujtare në fenë e re, që supozohet të ishte kundër idhujtarisë, në
mënyrë që arabët idhujtarë të pranonin fenë e re. Kështu, arabët
idhujtarë e kishin zakon që të ecnin përreth tempullit shtatë herë.
Muhameti e përfshiu këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se kështu
kishte bërë Ibrahimi. Arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që të puthnin
gurët e tyre të shenjtë. Muhameti e përfshiu edhe këtë rit në fenë
islame, edhe pse kjo ishte idhujtari flagrante. Arabët idhujtarë e
kishin zakon që të hidhnin gurë gjatë ritualeve të shenjta. Muhameti e
përfshiu këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se Ibrahimi kishte
gjuajtur me gurë djallin. Arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që gjatë
ritualit të vraponin mes dy idhujve, Isaf dhe Naila. Muhameti e
përfshiu dhe këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se Hagari vrapoi
mes dy kodrave
kur shkoi të mbushte ujë për Ismailin.

Pas pelegrinazhit në Kaaba arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që t i
bënin një lutje të veçantë zotit Hubal, i cili ishte kryezoti në
panteonin prej 360 zotash, dhe paraqitej në trajtën e Hënës (trupit
qiellor). Adhurimi i Hënës është i kuptueshëm në popujt e shkretëtirës
se Hëna ndriçon me freski, ndërsa Dielli ndriçon duke sjellë edhe një
vapë mbytëse në shkretëtirë. Në të vërtetë tempulli i Kaaba i qe
kushtuar Hubalit, Kryezotit-Hënë. Muhameti e ruajti simbolin e hënës,
duke e bërë gjysmëhënën simbolin e shenjtë të Islamit, i cili gjendet
në kulmin e çdo xhamie. Kështu, Muhameti i dha Allahut tiparet e
Hubalit, madje duke ruajtur edhe lutjen përfundimtare për këtë në fund
të pelegrinazhit (haxh). Për arabët Allahu ishte Hubali.

Muhametit i duheshin këto kompromise me idhujtarinë se ai ishte një
politikan para së gjithash, i cili po krijonte një ideologji për
ndërtimin e një kombi dhe të një shteti. Në të vërtetë Muhameti është
krijuesi i kombit arab. Islami u bë ideja nacionale arabe. Ajo që bëri
Muhameti ishte të shartonte Judaizmin dhe Krishterimin, duke krijuar
mbi bazën e tyre një fe të re, një Judeo-Krishterim të arabizuar.
Vepra e Muhametit është e ngjashme me atë që bëri Sava në Serbinë e
shekullit XIII, të cilin serbët e mbajnë si shenjtin e tyre. Sava
krijoi variantin serb të Krishterimit, ai e serbizoi Krishterimin, në
dobi të kombndërtimit serb. Madje serbët edhe fenë e krishterë e
quajnë pravoslava. Një gjë të ngjashme bëri Henry VIII i Anglisë në
shekullin XVI, duke krijuar Anglikanizmin, si Krishterimi në version
anglez. Islami ngjan shumë me Anglikanizmin dhe Pravoslavizmin, dhe
mund të quhet Arabokanizëm, në analogji me Anglikanizmin.

Dilema, a kombi a feja u është paraqitur të gjithë kombeve. Disa prej
tyre e zgjidhën në të mire te fesë, disa në të mirë të kombit. Kombet
më solide janë ata që nacionalizuan fenë, duke krijuar versionin
nacional të saj, si anglezët, serbët, rusët, arabët, japonezët,
grekët. Kombet që nuk e bënë dot këtë vuajtën shumë nga luftrat fetare
si gjermanët, francezët, çekët etj. Arabët nuk e ruajtën dot gjatë
arritjen e Madhe të Muhametit dhe u ndanë në sunitë e shiitë, të cilët
që atëherë bëjnë lufta të përgjakshme mes tyre. Kjo tregon se arritja
e Muhametit ishte iluzore.

Ne shqiptarëve nuk na lidh veçse një aksident historik me fenë e
shpikur nga Muhameti, për të bashkuar arabët në një komb dhe një
shtet. Ky aksident historik ishte pushtimi osman dhe fekthimi i
dhunshëm që ushtroi ai tek shqiptarët. Është absurde që edhe sot të
ketë shqiptarë, për fat të mirë një pakicë tek kombi shqiptar në dy
anët e kufirit, të cilët ende besojnë tek një fe si Islami, e cila nuk
është tjetër veçse një përzierje ritesh idhujtare dhe fragmentesh të
kopjuara nga librat e shenjtë të Judaizmit dhe Krishterimit. Ne
shqiptarët jemi një komb europian, jetojmë në Europë, të ardhmen e
shohim të lidhur me Perëndimin, ndërsa Islami na tërheq kah
shkretëtirat, si një magjistar i keq. Islami prish koherencën
nacionale shqiptare. Derisa serbi e quan veten serb i krishterë dhe jo
i krishterë serb, muslimani praktikant nuk e quan veten shqiptar
musliman, por musliman shqiptar. Kjo do të thotë se shqiptarizmi i tij
është fiktiv. Kur e pyet nëse e quan veten shqiptar musliman apo
musliman shqiptar, tek ai befas shfaqet arabi. Gërvishte pak
praktikantin musliman dhe pas shqiptarit në dukje tek ai do të dalë
arabi. Për mua muslimani shqiptar është armiku, me të nuk kam ç të
diskutoj, dhe me të as mund të diskutohet. Ai shfaq një barbari të
thellë. Unë e urrej atë, se ai është bartës i një feje që shfaq hapur
armiqësinë ndaj kombit shqiptar.

Islami është armik i kombit shqiptar dhe bota islame e urren kombin
shqiptar. Kjo u provua kur Kosova shpalli pavarësinë në 2008. Ishte
pritur që vendet islamike do të qenë ndër të parat që do ta njihnin në
bllok pavarësinë e Kosovës. Por jo. Vendet arabe shfaqën një mungesë
të qartë dëshire për ta njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Vendi i parë arab
që e njohu pavarësinë e Kosovës, ishte i pesëdhjeti në radhën e atyre
që e bënë këtë dhe ky vend qenë Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe. Ky vend
është një protektorat amerikan dhe kuptohet se këtë gjë e ka bërë pas
presionit të fortë amerikan, jo me vullnetin e vet. Arabia Saudite,
vendi i Mekës, Kaaba-s, dhe Gurit të zi, ishte vendi i pesëdhjetëetetë
në radhën e atyre që e njohën pavarësinë e Kosovës, çka tregon se kjo
u bë pas presionit amerikan. Kur shikon se Kosta Rika, në Amerikën
Qendrore dhe Peruja në Amerikën Jugore qenë vendi i shtatë,
përkatësisht i gjashtëmbëdhjeti që njohën pavarësinë e Kosovës, e
kupton më qartë armiqësinë e botës islame ndaj Kosovës, çka është
shfaqje e armiqësisë ndaj kombit shqiptar. Vendet vërtet të pavarura
islamike si Irani, Siria, Libia, Indonezia, Pakistani, Algjeria, nuk e
kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Turqia vërtet e njohu pavarësinë e
Kosovës, por kur në tetor 2009 Presidenti turk Abdullah Gul vizitoi
Serbinë ai bëri deklaratën e bujshme: Serbia është vendi kyç në
Ballkan.(Deklarata e Gul citohet sipas faqes zyrtare on-line të
Presidentit të Turqisë:
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...spx%3Fid%3D921)

Kjo nuk ka kuptim tjetër veç atij se Turqia e ka njohur Kosovën nën
presionin amerikan. Në mars 2010 ambasadori turk në Serbi, Ahmet Suha
Omar bëri një deklaratë që u pasqyruar edhe në website zyrtar të
Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Serbisë:
Pas njohjes së pavarësisë së njëanshme të Kosovës Turqia nuk ka bërë
asnjë veprim tjetër që do të dëmtonte Beogradin, çka është çmuar shumë
nga autoritetet serbe.(Deklarata e diplomatit turk citohet sipas
website zyrtar të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Serbisë:
http://www.mfa.gov.rs/Pressframe.htm)
Në gjuhën diplomatike kjo do të thotë se Turqia e njohu Kosovën e
detyruar nga SHBA-të, por nuk ka ndërmend të bëjë hapa të tjerë për ta
mbështetur atë. Serbia e shprehu kënaqësinë dhe dha sinjalin se e
kishte marrë saktë kumtin, duke e pasqyruar deklaratën e diplomatit
turk në website zyrtar të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme. Është e
vërtetë se pavarësinë e Kosovës nuk e ka njohur edhe Vatikani, por ai
e ka bërë këtë se Kosovën e sheh si vend islamik.

Sot deislamizimi është sfida historike për shqiptarët, në dy anët e
kufirit. Në trojet shqiptare duhet të zhbëhet çdo shenjë e Islamit.
Islami nuk mund të ketë të njëjtin status si Krishterimi në hapësirën
shqiptare se është fe e sjellë nga pushtuesi. Sot Islami bojkotohet
nga pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve paraardhësit e të cilëve u kthyen
dhunshëm dikur në fenë islame, dhe mbijeton vetëm falë një pakice
aktive, militante.     Ne shqiptarët duhet të ndahemi me Islamin me
anë të një referendumi mbarëkombëtar, ku njerëzit duhet të pyeten për
ndalimin e tij. Ky referendum duhet të bëhet me votim të hapur, si një
rast i veçantë, se kur osmanët e pushtuan Shqipërinë dhe e imponuan
Islamin nuk u dhanë njerëzve lirinë e shprehjes. Çdo njeriu që do të
deklarohet si musliman duhet t i hiqet shtetësia e Republikës së
Shqipërisë, eventualisht e Kosovës dhe të marrë statusin e emigrantit,
duke u quajtur emigrant arab. Derisa në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë ka një
komunitet të sajuar egjiptian, le të ketë dhe një komunitet
emigrantësh arabë. Me këtë rast zgjidhet edhe statusi i egjiptianëve
dhe romëve, një pjesë e madhe e të cilëve mbushin sheshet gjatë faljes
së Bajramit për të përfituar nga xhamitë miell, vaj dhe sheqer.

Unë jam i sigurt se në Republikën e Shqipërisë Islami do të marrë 2%
të votave. Nuk mund ta them sa do të marrë në Kosovë dhe në pjesën
shqiptare të Maqedonisë. Unë kam bindjen se në Kosovë Islami nuk do të
fitojë në një referendum. Nëse fiton në pjesën shqiptare të Maqedonisë
atëherë këta njerëz le të shkojnë në dreq, le të shkojnë tek guri i zi
i Mekës, se nuk kanë çka i duhen kombit shqiptar. Për mua ata është
njëlloj sikur të jenë në Arabi.

Shqiptarët mund të besojnë tek Zoti pa pasur nevojë për këtë
surrogat-fe të shkretëtirave, çka është Islami. Islami shqiptarëve nuk
u ka sjellë veçse të këqija, dhe të këqija më të mëdha do t u sjellë
edhe në të ardhmen. Islami nuk i lidh shqiptarët me Zotin, por me
idhujtari antike të shkretëtirave.

Ne shqiptarët jemi një komb i vogël dhe si i tillë ne duhet të ecim me
shembuj, me modele. Ne kemi afër serbët, të cilët e kanë kombëtarizuar
fenë dhe janë më mirë se ne. Edhe ne shqiptarët kemi nevojë për fe që
flasin shqip, të cilat pse jo kanë edhe shenjtorë shqiptarë. Kështu
feja do të bëhet konstituentë e nacionit (kombit). Parakushti për këtë
është deislamizimi i shqiptarëve, i cili do të sjellë që kombi
shqiptar të çlirohet edhe nga kulte të tjera të huaja siç është
Krishterimi Ortodoks Grek, i cili u ka imponuar shqiptarëve si
shenjtorë oficerë të zbulimit të Rusisë, si Kozma Etolioti, i shpallur
si Shën Kozmai, apo sundimtarë dhe pushtues serbë të trojeve
shqiptare, si Jovan Vladimiri, kulti i të cilit mbahet nga Kisha
Ortodokse e uzurpuar e Shqipërisë, në mes të Shqipërisë, në Elbasan.
Nëse do të bëhet deislamizimi i shqiptarëve, do të jetë shumë e lehtë
që të
dehelenizohet dhe të deserbizohet Krishterimi shqiptar, duke u
shpallur shenjtorë në vend të Kozmait dhe Jovan Vladimirit, pishtarë
të Shqiptarizmës si Papa Kristo Negovani, Fan Noli etj.

Në hapësirën shqiptare në dy anët e kufirit ka një pakicë aktive
islamike, e cila bën gjithçka që t u japë trojeve shqiptare profil
islamik. Këta, derisa qarkullojnë dhe përhapin me zell literaturë ku
thuhen gjithë të zezat për Krishterimin, reagojnë me nervozizëm kur
vihet në diskutim feja e tyre. Këta duan të imponojnë në debatin
shqiptar Sheriatin, gjoja në emër të tolerancës fetare dhe të ndalojnë
kritikën për Islamin. Por nuk mund të ndalohet kritika për një fe
libri i së cilës, Kurani, ka ardhur në Shqipëri në majë të jataganit
osman. Këta janë versioni islamik i stalinistëve. Ylli i kuq dhe Guri
i zi takohen si simbole të së keqes. Ne nuk mund të lejojmë që fati i
kombit shqiptar të rrijë edhe më tej i ndryrë si në një magji të zezë
tek Guri i zi në Mekë.
Islamikët pretendojnë se feja e tyre ofron norma morale për njeriun,
për ta bërë botën të përkryer, por a nuk pretendonte dhe komunizmi të
njëjtën gjë? Komunistët nuk i përgjigjeshin pyetjes se si ishte e
mundur që një doktrinë e cila pretendonte të ishte zgjidhja morale për
njerëzimin, kishte si simbol atë të mistikës djallëzore. Të njëjtës
pyetje nuk i përgjigjen edhe islamikët, të cilët kanë si simbole ato
të idhujtarisë së shkretëtirave.

Bashkimi Europian ka deklaruar se zgjerimi i tij në Ballkan do të
pezullohet për të rifilluar pas vitit 2020, duke u bërë një përjashtim
vetëm për Kroacinë. Kjo do të thotë se Bashkimi Europian do të lerë
jashtë derës së tij vetëm pesë (gjashtë) vende, me popullsi
konsistente muslimane, të cilët janë Serbia, Bosnjë-Herzegovina,
Shqipëria, Maqedonia, Kosova dhe Mali i Zi. Serbia është vend i
krishterë me një minoritet musliman, por derisa nuk e njeh pavarësinë
e Kosovës dhe e quan këtë pjesë të territorit të saj, atëherë
vetëdeklarohet vend me një popullsi të madhe muslimane. Në të vërtetë
ekziston një lidhje e qartë mes qëndrimit të Bashkimit Europian kundër
anëtarësimit të Turqisë në BE, dhe qëndrimit kundër anëtarësimit në BE
të vendeve ballkanase ku ka popullsi konsistente muslimane, të krijuar
në kohën e pushtimit osman.
Pezullimi i zgjerimit të Bashkimit Europian në Ballkan deri në një
datë të pacaktuar pas vitit 2020, kur nuk ka asnjë garanci se pas
vitit 2020 do të rifillojë zgjerimi i Bashkimit Europian në Ballkan,
pritet që të ketë një efekt të madh në vendet që mbeten jashtë. Ato do
ta përjetojnë këtë sikur u bëhet për shkak të muslimanëve, të cilët u
kanë zënë derën. Kjo do të bëjë që shoqëritë e këtyre vendeve të
radikalizohen dhe të ndërmarrin veprime për t u çliruar nga
muslimanët e tyre. Kjo do të ndodhë edhe në Shqipëri, ku pjesa e
krishterë e popullsisë do të fajësojë edhe më fort pjesën muslimane
për mbetjen e vendit jashtë Bashkimit Europian. Kështu Islami kërcënon
kohezionin nacional shqiptar.

Vendet e fqinje të krishtere të mbetura jashtë Bashkimit Europian,
duke e kuptuar shkakun e refuzimit, do ta përdorin atë për të pastruar
territorin e tyre dhe territorin shqiptar që pretendojnë nga këto
mbetje osmane, çka ata i quajnë muslimanët. Kombi shqiptar me profil
islamik është ai çka u duhet serbëve e grekëve që në një situatë të
favorshme ta palestinizojnë hapësirën shqiptare, duke e bërë
Shqipërinë si Bregun Perëndimor, dhe Kosovën si Gazën, ku do të futin
ushtritë për të luftuar kinse terrorizmin islamik. Për një pakicë
shqiptarësh që besojnë tek Islami kjo nuk ka rëndësi, se ata në fillim
e quajnë veten muslimanë, pastaj edhe shqiptarë. Për ta atdheu i
vërtetë është Arabia, ndërsa në Europë e shohin veten si kolona e
pestë e Islamit, si pararoja e tij. Islamikët nuk e fshehin
kënaqësinë që Shqipëria po mbetet jashtë Bashkimit Europian.
Islami i ka shpallur luftë kombit shqiptar, duke synuar që ta mbajë
të ndarë nga Perëndimi. Në këtë luftë xhamitë janë fortesat e ushtrisë
armike, minaret janë tytat e topave të ushtrisë armike, islamikët
praktikantë janë ushtarët armiq. Strategjia është që hapësira
shqiptare të shfaqet me një profil islamik, në shpërpjestim me numrin
e muslimanëve praktikantë. Prandaj altoparlantët e minareve ulërinë
arabisht, sikur kumtojnë triumfin islamik në këtë luftë. Ose kombi
shqiptar do të ndahet nga Islami, duke u vetëdeislamizuar, ose Islami
do ta mbysë kombin shqiptar.

----------


## Renea

> Kjo temë nuk është hapur për Turqit e forumit, por për pjesën që po mendon seriozisht se si ta kthej historinë në binaret e duhura, në binaret e bashkimit të Kishave Katolike dhe Orthodokse sic e la amanet Imzot Gjergj Fishta. Sigurisht këtu, pengesë e madhe bëhet komuniteti islamik por edhe shqiptar. Artikulli është shumë realist dhe pasqyron një të ardhme jo shumë të largët.


Nuk e lexova at kokderrin cka ka shkruajtur. Por e lexova ket tenden, sipas teje prap muslimanet fajtor qe u ndan shqiptaret krishter ne dy kisha armiqe te njera tjetres ?! Dhe prap muslimanet fajtor pse spo mund te bashkohen ato?

Muslimanet prap fajtor , qe Papa u jepte krah te fort katolikeve shqiptar per te shfarros besimin e shqiptarve ortodoks ?

Muslimanet fajtor qe kleri katolik ishte vazali qe mbeshteste sundimin llatino-romako-papin.

Kokderrin kastriot m. as hienat se hajt, se asht i infektum ne tru, qelb truri i tij i kalbur.

----------


## chino

Eshte obligim kombetar te ngrehim zerin ne mbrojtje te K. Myftarajt per mendimet e tija ne kete teme. Ky njeri nuk po pastron mbeturinat e tija, por mbeturinat e tere kombit, ndaj e meriton mbrojtjen tone.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Pajtohem plotesisht me ju Hyllien dhe Chino!

Eshte nje katastrofe qe ne shekullin 21 akoma te besojme ne gjerat te tilla te kota e te shpenzojme kohe dhe para ne praktikimin e ketyre besimeve.

Por c'te bejme qe kemi shume njerez mendjelehte qe ju besojne ketyre gjerave dhe eshte shume veshtire ti bindesh sepse edhe feja islame ja ndalon perdorimin e logjikes.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Nuk e lexova at kokderrin cka ka shkruajtur. Por e lexova ket tenden, sipas teje prap muslimanet fajtor qe u ndan shqiptaret krishter ne dy kisha armiqe te njera tjetres ?! Dhe prap muslimanet fajtor pse spo mund te bashkohen ato?
> 
> Muslimanet prap fajtor , qe Papa u jepte krah te fort katolikeve shqiptar per te shfarros besimin e shqiptarve ortodoks ?
> 
> Muslimanet fajtor qe kleri katolik ishte vazali qe mbeshteste sundimin llatino-romako-papin.
> 
> Kokderrin kastriot m. as hienat se hajt, se asht i infektum ne tru, qelb truri i tij i kalbur.


ti bre zonj-tni,a je qorr.apo ndergjegjja te ka ra nen zero.
eshte mir qe tipat si ju dhe shoket e tu me i ra vehtes mas,se nuk jeni ne tok,po keni dal jash cdo norme me ket islamizem,qe as ne boten earabve nuk verehet kjo tendenc,

----------


## Scion

Shteti Shqiptar i K. Trapajt i ngjan nje barazimi te tipit:

x=100/3*y

Ku 

y=0

Me vjen keq, qe tipa te tille akoma ja kane ngene te na fyejne nga Inteligjenca.

Rrofshin Shqiptaret, poshte Tradhtaret!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Meqenese une nuk jam turke, paskam te drejte te marr pjese ne kete teme, por me thene te drejten, nuk e kuptoj qellimin e temes. Arsyeja eshte shume e thjeshte: Republika e Shqiperise eshte Laike, dhe deri me sot kemi jetuar me shekuj e shekuj ne harmoni fetare. Nuk shoh ndonje Islamizim te Shqiperise, dhe besimi eshte dicka personale qe deri me sot nuk e kam pare te luaje ndonje rrol politik ne vendin ku une jetoj e punoj, nese Hyllieni e ka pare le te me ndricoje.

Tjeter, nuk e di se qe kur qenka bere K.Myftaraj kaq per t'i kushtuar vemendje si filogrek qe eshte, aq sa ne Prokurorine e Pergjithshme pati madje nje dosje kunder tij per percarje kombetare. Nejse pres te ma sqaroje Hyllieni, meqe kam akoma gjera te tjera per te thene...por mos te leme boshlleqe, prandaj te sqarojme keto fillimisht.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Meqenese une nuk jam turke, paskam te drejte te marr pjese ne kete teme, por me thene te drejten, nuk e kuptoj qellimin e temes. Arsyeja eshte shume e thjeshte: Republika e Shqiperise eshte Laike, dhe deri me sot kemi jetuar me shekuj e shekuj ne harmoni fetare. Nuk shoh ndonje Islamizim te Shqiperise, dhe besimi eshte dicka personale qe deri me sot nuk e kam pare te luaje ndonje rrol politik ne vendin ku une jetoj e punoj, nese Hyllieni e ka pare le te me ndricoje.
> 
> Tjeter, nuk e di se qe kur qenka bere K.Myftaraj kaq per t'i kushtuar vemendje si filogrek qe eshte, aq sa ne Prokurorine e Pergjithshme pati madje nje dosje kunder tij per percarje kombetare. Nejse pres te ma sqaroje Hyllieni, meqe kam akoma gjera te tjera per te thene...por mos te leme boshlleqe, prandaj te sqarojme keto fillimisht.


Personi qe ka hap kete teme, dhe ata te tjeret qe e perkrahin jane te gjithe te njejte si K.Myftaraj - FILLOGREKE. 
Keta persona nuk meritojne te quhen shqiptare as te jetojne ne shqiperi, keta duhete te paketohen dhe te adresohen drejt per ne Athine, sepse Athina eshte zemra e tyre, keta vdesin per Athine e Greqi e jo per Tirane e Shqiperi.


GV_USA

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Personi qe ka hap kete teme, dhe ata te tjeret qe e perkrahin jane te gjithe te njejte si K.Myftaraj - FILLOGREKE. 
> Keta persona nuk meritojne te quhen shqiptare as te jetojne ne shqiperi, keta duhete te paketohen dhe te adresohen drejt per ne Athine, sepse Athina eshte zemra e tyre, keta vdesin per Athine e Greqi e jo per Tirane e Shqiperi.
> 
> 
> GV_USA


mbrojtje tipike e muslimaneve: shpif sa te mundesh per jobesimtaret!

----------


## Scion

Prizrenas, nje pyetje per ty meqe e ke siglen:

"Duhet ta pastrojmë Shqipërinë nga mbeturinat Turke/Arabe! "

Si do e besh ti kete?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> mbrojtje tipike e muslimaneve: shpif sa te mundesh per jobesimtaret!


Ai nuk shpiku asgje, por ti nuk e ke idene se kush eshte kastriot myftaraj dhe as qe ia ke idene e shtetit tone, prandaj ti ne koment kapesh nga feja.

Shko me mire hap tema me femra qe kane ballkonin 9 me 5 sic ben, dhe mos na e ndyej diskutimin.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Prizrenas, nje pyetje per ty meqe e ke siglen:
> 
> "Duhet ta pastrojmë Shqipërinë nga mbeturinat Turke/Arabe! "
> 
> Si do e besh ti kete?


Duke shkruar e duke shtypur fletushka, libra, etj. me permbajtje anti-islamike dhe duke i shperndare ato falas sepse keshtu jemi mesuar nga individet dhe organizatat "bamirese" islamike!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Ai nuk shpiku asgje, por ti nuk e ke idene se kush eshte kastriot myftaraj dhe as qe ia ke idene e shtetit tone, prandaj ti ne koment kapesh nga feja.
> 
> Shko me mire hap tema me femra qe kane ballkonin 9 me 5 sic ben, dhe mos na e ndyej diskutimin.


Une nuk e kam idene se kush eshte personi i lartpermendur por me kete shkrimin e tij ka thene te verteten dhe "e verteta gjithmone ne fund del ne shesh" ju pelqeu apo jo kjo mashtruesve!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Prizrenas, nje pyetje per ty meqe e ke siglen:
> 
> "Duhet ta pastrojmë Shqipërinë nga mbeturinat Turke/Arabe! "
> 
> Si do e besh ti kete?


Gjithashtu duke bertitur me nje megafon nga 5 here ne dite "O njerez braktiseni Islamin e shpetoni!" sic thote hoxha ne altoparlantet e xhamive "Hajale salah!".

Mendoj se kam te drejte ta beje kete ashtu sic kane te drejte hoxhallaret!

Besoj qe do te fitoj me shume fansa sepse une i therras ne gjuhen Shqipe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Une nuk e kam idene se kush eshte personi i lartpermendur por me kete shkrimin e tij ka thene te verteten dhe "e verteta gjithmone ne fund del ne shesh" ju pelqeu apo jo kjo mashtruesve!


Sepse te pelqen ty, e quan te vertete? Per te pare sa i vertete eshte nje info qe te vjen, gjeja e pare eshte te kontrollosh burimin e informacionit (ne rastin konkret K.Myftaraj), nese nje gje te tille nuk do e beja ne punen time, une do isha juriste e deshtuar. 

Tjeter, historikisht kombi yne, nuk vuan nga mbeturina te tilla, prandaj shko meso mbi historine dhe traditen tone, pastaj ec dhe na trego te verteten. Ti pa vene themelet, nuk ke si e ben catine, qe po na pretendon me kompetence.

----------


## Scion

> Gjithashtu duke bertitur me nje megafon nga 5 here ne dite "O njerez braktiseni Islamin e shpetoni!" sic thote hoxha ne altoparlantet e xhamive "Hajale salah!".
> 
> Mendoj se kam te drejte ta beje kete ashtu sic kane te drejte hoxhallaret!
> 
> Besoj qe do te fitoj me shume fansa sepse une i therras ne gjuhen Shqipe!


Haha  :buzeqeshje:  e bukur kjo ... sidomos me pelqeu ai krahasimi me hoxhen! Nuk e dija qe paskesh Hoxhallare Katolike/Orthodhoks, risi e vertete ...

----------


## Scion

> Sepse te pelqen ty, e quan te vertete? Per te pare sa i vertete eshte nje info qe te vjen, gjeja e pare eshte te kontrollosh burimin e informacionit (ne rastin konkret K.Myftaraj), nese nje gje te tille nuk do e beja ne punen time, une do isha juriste e deshtuar. 
> 
> Tjeter, historikisht kombi yne, nuk vuan nga mbeturina te tilla, prandaj shko meso mbi historine dhe traditen tone, pastaj ec dhe na trego te verteten. Ti pa vene themelet, nuk ke si e ben catine, qe po na pretendon me kompetence.


Yes,

Nuk mund ti luftosh keta me Laicizem, sepsa keta jane aq Taleban sa edhe "counterpart" tjeter me te njejtin emer. Fundja te dy palet rrenjet e fese ne Arabi i kane, qe po te besh nje krahasim i bie qe "Qesh byfa p...n".

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Personi qe ka hap kete teme, dhe ata te tjeret qe e perkrahin jane te gjithe te njejte si K.Myftaraj - FILLOGREKE. 
> Keta persona nuk meritojne te quhen shqiptare as te jetojne ne shqiperi, keta duhete te paketohen dhe te adresohen drejt per ne Athine, sepse Athina eshte zemra e tyre, keta vdesin per Athine e Greqi e jo per Tirane e Shqiperi.
> 
> 
> GV_USA


Po me vjen shum mir qe paska njerez qe po mendojkan ne te mir te kombit,e ne ndaljen e arabizimit te iliris.
Ne trojet shqiptare po dominon mjerimi,mene ane polittikan vehabist  ne anen tjeter ka fillu dhe populli me u krymb,kjo e dyta po me dhemb me se tepermi,se politikanet shkojn por populli mbetet e nese i krymbur mjerim.
J apüer shembull ne pej,rast per te deshppru,bejn luft forumet islame te shqiptareve kunder vendosjes se nobelistes nene tereza,ku krejt bota e lakmojn ta ken nje si kjo kurse shqiptaret e kan por nuk e dojn se feja e mu..tit u thot qe mos me dasht komtaret por arabogabelizmin ta duani,mjerim vlla.

http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,8,58781

----------


## Sami Hyseni

[QUOTE=Hyllien;3090642]

...deislamizimi i Shqipërisë-Kushti për themelimin e FESE SHQIPTARE

Jeni ju të vetëdijshëm se qfarë po këkoni, zotri? E kupton ti, dhe shumë të tjerë këtu ( inkl. Kastriot M. ), titullin më lartë? 

Ky është përkthimi i titullit më lart: " Hedhja e sa më shumë benzin në zjarr- kusht për ndezjen e tij sa më të shpejt..."

Fjalët e Xhaxhit Enver janë: "...mos luani me zjarr, se do digjeni pastaj vet ne të..."

----------


## Rina_87

Nese ka ngelur K. Myftaraj ta bashkoj kombin atehere vaj halli per ne. Tjere jane ata qe do ta bejne kombin nje. Me fyerje, cinizma, sharje,nencmim nuk bashkohet kombi ne nje. Une e di qe shumica nisen me qellim te mire, por me force, sjellje te uleta rezulton vetem deshtimi dhe lind urrejtja. Tani dhe une jam per bashkimin e shqiptareve ne te gjitha aspektet, por nuk e mendoj se eshte ide e mire ti bejme me force muslimanet, ortodokset dhe tjeret ne dicka ca nuk done. Nuk kam qejf te ushtrohet dhune ndaj popullit tim. Une jam e lumtur vetem kur populli im eshte i lumtur.  :buzeqeshje:  Per tjeret pese cente nuk i jap. 

Dhe pashe zotin mos e permendni Gjergj Fishten ne te njejten teme me Kastriot Myftarajn, se eshte ofendim per figuren e Tij.

Ani dhe emrin ai fare pseudo-gazetari po ja perbuze Skenderbeut. Mizerie!

----------

